# Flyer in a WC



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

I know in the WCX there should be a flyer. But have people seen them in a WC or is it usually just dead birds?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It is the Judges option. I usually give the dogs a flyer if there are birds available.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We always give flyers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Have seen flyers in both WC's I've seen.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok thanks everyone. I am chairing one of my clubs wc/wcx this weekend. I was chatting with the judges a few days ago and flyers came up. I would love to have a flyer in the wc but was told by some older club members that we would piss a lot of people off by having them. I thought that was ridiculous.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The WC is supposed to test instinct. Seems to me like a live flyer would help test instinct!


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Couldn't agree more


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Live flyers usualy help motivate the dog to pick up the bird. I cannot imagine anyone being pissed off that the dog was extra motivated to pass!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Usually the ones who complain about flyers have dogs with little if any desire for birds. So if the bird still has a little life left in it when the dog gets there, it turns tail and runs away.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Well apparently it doesn't matter what the judges and I think. It says on the premium that freshly killed will be used in wc so I guess our hands are tied.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

IMO shot is really, really freshly killed


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> IMO shot is really, really freshly killed


That's about as fresh as they get! 


The club is probably trying to save some money on the test. The bird bill is usually the big ticket item in putting on an event.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> IMO shot is really, really freshly killed


I think you may be on to something


----------

